# Lots of Pin Feathers!



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

Hey all,

I've posted about him before but this is my Charlie. He's now 11 and has French moult disease, so for most of his life he hasn't been able to fly (though for the last 4 he has started to be able to make short journeys).

For about the last 2 years he has had a constant head full of pin feathers, he looks like a punk!  He's been checked out a few times and been on a course of antibiotics (for something else) but they haven't shifted. A while ago I decided to help him out by using my fingernails to open a bunch of them (they separate very easily) and managed to clear about a third of his head but they've all come back within months so I just leave them be.

He doesn't seem to be in any distress with them (he still does his head rubs on the bars and is sleeping well), his moulting has been as it always is (and I give him supplements) so I'm just curious if anyone else has seen this happen with their budgie? Is it an old age thing, or to do with his moult disease?

Cheers!
Paul

PS. don't ask about the dangling card in the picture, it's a long story!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I have one budgie that seems to hold pin feathers on his head longer than the my other birds, but he does not have them continually.
My guess would be that Charlie's situation is probably related to his other issues. 
What did your vet have to say about it?*


----------



## ZeroIowa (Jul 10, 2019)

FaeryBee said:


> *I have one budgie that seems to hold pin feathers on his head longer than the my other birds, but he does not have them continually.
> 
> My guess would be that Charlie's situation is probably related to his other issues.
> 
> What did your vet have to say about it?*


Thanks, he said he wasn't concerned and it was likely to do with his situation, as you say, since he hasn't been acting any differently than before they appeared and antibiotics didn't shift them. Because of his age, they want to avoid putting him through anything too traumatic unless he appears to be poorly.

He actually has slightly less on the one side where he is more likely to rub his head on the bars due to the angle of his perch and they just crack open and fall off, so perhaps I should try to find a way to get him to rub his head more evenly


----------

